# Games day Anthology up for PREORDER!



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey everyone!

Heads up! Games Day Anthology 2011 is up for pre-order from BL website - 12 GBP / 17.50 EUR (euro price is so unfair!!)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

How is the Euro price "unfair"?


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

A little confused, it says to come back Sunday to order, but then you can pre order it? I went ahead and preordered, what would I have to do on Sunday? Or was it not supposed to show up until Sunday?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Cool, the one thing I was worried about missing on the day and I can get it now 

Edit: Sunday is Gamesday, so who knows, maybe they shouldn't of put it up for preorder? I did find it unusual they do so, when it's meant to be for Gamesday.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice :biggrin:
Copy ordered. Have some rep Chaos.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Cheers Zodd!

I did also find their wording a bit strange, but to hell with it...I preordered it and hopefully this will guarantee me a copy )


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Doelago said:


> How is the Euro price "unfair"?


Well, Doelago, at the current average exchange rate, 12 GBP = 13,79 EUR (say, round it up to 14 EUR due to me using the igoogle currency converter)...meaning that BL take an extra 3.5 EUR from me...

I know i've ranted about it before, and that it's probably unlikely to change anything, but if BL were to charge my card with GBP, by bank would do the conversion and I'd be paying 3 EUR less...

The exchange rate that BL are suggesting, and in fact using, 1 GBP = 1.45 EUR...has not been around for months on end, if not a year or more...the pound has been fluctuating between 1.1 and 1.3 EUR for the last couple of years!!

*Edit*: just double checked and the last time 1 GBP = 1.45 EUR was back in September 2007!!! and it has been sliding ever since...with no hint of going back up to the old amount.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

But people who live in Euro zone countries have a higher quality of life and a greater level of disposable income


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't know if the EU has a tax on books so that could have an effect on the price.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

um...well if we're taking the piss, I should be more upset having to pay dollars no? Don't I end up paying more than BOTH pounds and euros?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> Well, Doelago, at the current average exchange rate, 12 GBP = 13,79 EUR (say, round it up to 14 EUR due to me using the igoogle currency converter)...meaning that BL take an extra 3.5 EUR from me...
> 
> I know i've ranted about it before, and that it's probably unlikely to change anything, but if BL were to charge my card with GBP, by bank would do the conversion and I'd be paying 3 EUR less...
> 
> ...


Meh. You make it sound like a lot of money. Well it is not. Its two coke bottles. 

I think the Australians have a harder time.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Meh. You make it sound like a lot of money. Well it is not. Its two coke bottles.
> 
> I think the Australians have a harder time.


True...but everything's relevant, and yes, I know other currencies have it worse sometimes with this new BL pricing scheme. I never liked it...


----------



## Atyaman (Feb 18, 2011)

Lubacca said:


> um...well if we're taking the piss, I should be more upset having to pay dollars no? Don't I end up paying more than BOTH pounds and euros?


Nope. You have to pay 20 bucks right? It's just about 1 USD more than the GBP price (12 GBP = 18.83 USD) while 17.5 EUR equals to 23.97 USD.

And since the UK is in the EU we don't have to pay additional taxes. So I'm also a tad bit curious where the plus $5 – which is ~27.3% of the initial price – is going.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hail the Black Library! I didn't think i'd be able to get this, or the stories in it, short of buying it on ebay.

Pre-ordered. :biggrin:


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll see if I can get this. Don't know if I'll be able to get this and Aurelian as well though .


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

likely people in Europe are paying more to cover the "free postage"


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Atyaman said:


> Nope. You have to pay 20 bucks right? It's just about 1 USD more than the GBP price (12 GBP = 18.83 USD) while 17.5 EUR equals to 23.97 USD.
> 
> And since the UK is in the EU we don't have to pay additional taxes. So I'm also a tad bit curious where the plus $5 – which is ~27.3% of the initial price – is going.


Well, naturally its going into BL's pockets! )

Essentially they are hedging themselves and protecting against a fluctuating exchange rate. I understand this and agree with it...however, not when use their base exchange rate that existed 4 years ago! It'll take the pound some time to get as strong as it was against the euro...and my bet is...that, let's say if it happens, the pound will be so strong against the euro that the exchange rate will be 1GBP = 1.6 or 1.7 EUR (smth that will never happen btw), then I'm sure the BL will adjust their prices so that they are not losing money...

greedy...so greedy.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Its not exactly as if a few euros will damn bankrupt you, now will it? 

Black Library novels are cheap as hell when I compare them to any other book in a bookstore. 

For example, Horus Rising costs 9€ in my bookstore, while an inferior (and a heck of a lot thinner) "normal" novel costs 19.95€. So no, I wont bitch about the Black Library prices. They could charge 5€ more and it would still be a heck of a lot better than most other books on the market. (Ouh fuck, I should not be giving them ideas...)


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Its not exactly as if a few euros will damn bankrupt you, now will it?


It might bankrupt Greece and ROI though :laugh:

There are arguments for dealing with it different ways. I can see why people would want it just in £ and let the bank do the current rate transfer. edit: They would need to take the books off bookstore shelves in Europe for it to work.

I'm just glad that it is available for those that cannot attend (i.e. me) and I am happy for the free, unexpected, delivery on the back of Aurelian hiccups.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine has just turned up!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Mine has just turned up!


woot! nice ))

damn standard post and overseas shipping...mine's still on the way, I hope!


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Mine has just turned up!


Mine too :grin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Stories are ok, might get the whole Salamander series as well as Hellsreach because of one of them.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine will likely be here tomorrow then... I hope. I want to read Andy Chamber's Dark Eldar story, it'll give us an insight into his writing style and how he writes the Dark Eldar. And of course C.L Werner's Plague Priest is a must for me, as are all things Skaven.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

you guys are killin me....I want miiiine!!!


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Mine still hasnt shipped =( It shows as buy now on the site as well.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Mine arrived on Saturday. Half way through now.

The HH story was pretty cool.

Gav's writing is still clunky and horrible.

Looking forward to Andy Chambers' story tomorrow.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ordered this tonight as well as both the Garro audio cd's.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

strange...is the GD Anthology is back in stock and on sale again??

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/games-day-anthology-2011.html


----------

